# The ultimate Orbea Rise, unleash the beast!



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I was just thinking how insanely cool it would be if Orbea uncorked the extra 20nm of torque is the EP8, without any additional weight penalty.
What do you think? Will we see it?


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

What do you mean? The EP8 is capable of a higher output than whAt it delivers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

They’ve detained the EP8 from 85nm to 65nm for more range. It may be just a software thing. If you had the option to unleash another 20nm of torque at no cost or disadvantage, why not? You can always tune it to 65nm if you are going for maximum range.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

“De-tuned”


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

People complain about bikes 504wh batteries then turn around and buy bikes with 360wh batteries and with less power..... them they try to up the power and add range extenders, when they could have just bought a Heckler in the first place!!


----------

